# Might be getting a cat? Need advice, new cat owner!



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

So we've been talking about getting a cat for a little while. I haven't had cats since I was just a very little kid, so I don't have much live-in experience with them. I used to not like them much and told myself I would only get a cat if I found one that seemed pretty exceptional, or at least as a kitten with a good attitude that could grow up and possibly adjust more easily to learning what we'd like.

We saw a sweet 6 month-ish old cat today at one of the shelters we visited. The thing I noticed the most was how much she wanted to make eye contact. She seemed very friendly and kept doing the thing where she kept wanting to like, roll over? Is that a friendly body language gesture? I don't think she purred at all while we were there and petting her, is that a bad sign? She did seem to like pets and would close her eyes and push the side of her head into my hand. She also started playing with a toy and was getting pretty stimulated. I pet her back and she spun around and I was certain she was going to bite or swipe at me because she was so excited but she didn't! I was really shocked. I have some bad experiences with cats who seem calm (tail barely moving, ears normal, purring, laying down relaxed body language) and seem to enjoy being pet, but then will suddenly swipe at me or bite! That's the reason I don't like cats much because I feel I can't really trust them. So even when she was very excited, she didn't bite or scratch at me which I was pretty amazed at.

The shelter is closed for the next 3 days so I have some time to think about it and plan on getting her supplies if we decide to get her. Can anyone give advice on cat care for someone without much experience? Planning on feeding Acana cat kibble. And she will be 100% indoor cat (unless we can get her used to a harness and leash!). Spot-On seemed to be a good brand for monthly flea preventative because it had the widest range of prevention against things. But what is a good litter? I think the shelter is currently using feline pine pellets, and she's using it I guess. But what else should I know? Any good websites to read up on? Where can I learn more about body language?


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

Your biggest hurdle will be fixing your cat. Females are more expensive than males. Read the ingredients on the food. No ash or low ash foods are best. I clean the litter box out twice a week. I am not a scooper. Cats are unpredictable. Some are calm and then go crazy at a moment's notice. My cats are in-door cats. My last two lived to 17 and 18 and had GREAT lives. Eve though I declawed my two, I have since changed my mind on ta. It's really very mean to do it. One cat is loving and friendly, the other is aloof and doesn't like to be touched.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Since we're getting her from the shelter, the great benefit is that she will already be spayed plus vaccinated, microchipped, and tested for feline HIV and leukemia. I guess she was a return too so they know her history pretty well. The previous owner adopted her and another cat when they were little kittens but returned her based on "jealousy" between the two? Didnt say who was jealous, and seemed to very sad to return her. She came with a handwritten note all about her personality too. The cat seems to have a very nice personality so I can only assume she had good care, but the two cats didn't get along. I definitely wouldn't ever declaw. I might consider those nail caps though if she ends up being too scratch-happy with the furniture and not her posts. Also, what are the best nail clippers? Human nail clippers since their claws are so thin and small? Or are scissor-cut dog nail clippers better?Any suggestions or advice anyone can give is appreciated!


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Cats are very independent and i think they are like rats. Sometimes they will cuddle, sometimes play and sometimes just stare at you like you are the worlds dumbest person because you can't figure out what meow means. Anyway you also want to keep their litter box clean because they won't go in it if it is dirty. Even if it doesn't look dirty to you. Good luck.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

For body language, check out Jackson Galaxy. He does Animal Planet's My Cat From **** and he is amazing. He's got videos up on Youtube, here are a couple good ones:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEbtXkd2XF4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0exZt02OxA

I have always been a dog person- my parents REALLY disliked cats. My girlfriend has been a cat person all her life. When we moved into an apartment together she convinced me to get 2 kittens. Two years later, I'm a cat person too. Kittens are a lot of fun but they definitely do not behave like dogs! They are not as willing to please you as dogs are. However, they can be trained with persistence and patience. You have to think like a cat to train a cat, if that makes sense lol. 

Acana kibble is great! To burn off some energy, they make cat treat balls and kibble works great in those! Try to add some wet food. I found that when they are kittens, it's easier to get them to try new things. Vary wet food proteins and feed it as often as you can! Cats don't have a natural thirst drive and need the moisture from their food for water content. (Obviously, if she starts to show signs of food sensitivities, stick to one protein for a while and see if that helps)

I've tried many different litters, heres a quick pro/con list:

CLAY
Pros - controls smell most of the time, cheap
Cons - not good for environment, some are scented wayyy too strongly, dusty
Brands - FreshStep, TidyCats, etc

CORN
Pros - one of my favorites, cleans easy, no smell, minimal dust, lasts forever
Cons - tracked EVERYWHERE! my apartment was covered in little pieces... maybe its just my cats? ugh shame because it really controlled odor the best... 
Brands - World's Best, Schweat Scoop

PAPER
I use paper cat litter in rat cage, needed cat litter and tried it experimentally. There are no pros, it did not go well haha. Soggy paper stuck to the litter box and it did nothing for smell control. 
Brands - Exquisicat, Yesterday's News

OTHER
Blue Buffalo makes a walnut based cat litter. I haven't tried it because I don't like the company haha. But I have a co-worker who swears by it and will never use another litter! I assume its similar to corn. She also has an enclosed cat litter box, I do not because I personally do not like them. Feline Pine I've heard is good but I've never used it myself! 

As for the nail clippers, you don't want to use human clippers! The edge isn't curved enough and may splinter cats nails. A scissor shaped or small dog pair will work perfect. Get kitten used to it early and do it often, even if its just getting into position and maybe trimming one or two. I cut my cats nails about every 2 weeks. Make sure its a positive experience! I started a little late and had some rough battles. I sit with the cat either on my lap or next to me and kind of hug them while touching their paws. At first, they got lots of treats just for doing that. Then introduce the clippers and have them touch the paws. Work up to holding the cats paw, touching clipper to nail, and finally actually clipping the nail. Depending on the cat, you might have to go slow or she may be fine with everything right away! Nail caps are a great idea and work fantastically if you can get them on or have a vet do it. I prefer to clip them myself. 

Cats are a lot of fun and incredibly entertaining if they're well behaved! But with a kitten you have the added advantage of shaping her behaviors instead of fixing any past mistakes. Be ready to reason with them as you are more likely to succeed if you meet them half way. (Example - problem: kitten keeps jumping in front of the tv and knocking things over. solution: slightly arrange the furniture to fit a cat tree with a shelf near or next to the tv.) If you have any other questions let me know! I may not know everything about cats but I certainly learned a lot over the past few years! Good luck!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow thanks for all this info! Yeah, I never thought I would be a cat person, and didn't like them much. I'm definitely more a rat and dog person, and if I had to choose between all 3, cat would be last on the list. But I still would like a cat! I'm really excited to adopt this one girl, she seems sweet. I just hope she isn't too destructive or crazy with knocking stuff over and being a pest haha. But I know that's part of owning pets. As long as she isn't obsessively trying to get at my rat babies, I can deal with the rest. How have your two cats been with your rats? What is your opinion on using a spray bottle to discourage bad behavior towards the little ones in cages? I know some people don't like it.

I had heard about that cat guy but had totally forgotten. Thanks! I'll look at those links and try to find some episodes to watch of that show.

I think for litter I'll try using horse stall bedding (basically the same thing as feline pine, but only $7 for a 40lb bag). It's what I use now for my rabbit's litter boxes. I WAS planning on using non-medicated crumbled chick feed since I was reading that was corn based like world's best and was very cheap, but when I looked into it, it looks pretty expensive still. Almost as much or the same as regular cat litter. I would def like to avoid clumping clay, or maybe mix it with a corn one? Everything I've looked up makes it seem like litter is a tricky subject. It's not like rats where most people seem to agree fleece is best or a non-dusty paper or aspen.

Our little dog is fed Acana so I figured I'd want the cat to have good food too. What formula/flavor should I try first? Our dog gets the chicken and burbank potato. She also occasionally gets a little "mix-in" with her moistened kibble. In the past I've made crock pot chicken thighs, chicken feet, and rice. Bones removed and then cartilage, skin and chicken feet tendons blended into a mash and mixed back into the rice. I've also done brown rice, pumpkin, and ground pork with the chicken feet thing too. I will freeze these mixes into ice cube trays and defrost one when I used it and mix with the kibbles and hot water. I think it adds a little more interest to her kibbles and liquids and the good stuff in chicken feet. The rice I hope bulks up the food a little without adding calories for weight gain but won't leave her hungry between meals. So far no tummy troubles at all. Could I do this for a cat too? I'm a bit nervous about buying most brands canned food because of various horror stories.. I don't want the kitty to pack on weight, but the extra moisture and flavor in her kibbles might be enjoyable if I give her some of my homemade mix?

We're REALLY hoping to be one of those weird people who takes their cat on a walk lol. I'd love to get her used to a harness and go for walks with the dog to get some exercise and stimulation since she won't be allowed to be an outdoor cat at all.

What treats did your cat like? What would you recommend? Also what kind of scratching posts are good? Those carboard kinds? or the posts wrapped in rope? What's a good positive reinforcement way to train a cat to not scratch the couches or carpet and to scratch the post instead?

I'm also VERY nervous about her chewing on electrical wires. Any way to make sure she doesn't do that or cat proof it so I don't have to worry about coming home to an electrocuted cat or a burned down house?


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Is it just the moisture that people are saying is good for cats? Or something about the formula? Could I just soak her kibbles in hot water til it cools and is soft and that would be the same thing? I know acana is good and trustworthy, so I'd like to stick with them. But what canned foods are good that haven't had scary recalls or cats going to Evets to die?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I am a huge cat person. All cats have their own personalities. I currently have 5 cats and have always had a cat and also worked with them at the shelter, worked with ferals and a TNR program and fostered kittens.

Some cats are needy babies some are aloof & independent and id say most fall somewhere in the middle. Most of my cats are needy brats lol But with most cats it comes and goes. They want attention and so much attention but then go off and sleep. 

Most cats are not going to swipe/bite you. They may have had bad experiences or issues. But once you are around a cat for a while you will pick up on body language and you should know when the cat just is not having it. 

Yay for keeping your new kitty indoors!! I am a huge supporter of indoor only kitties (except in cat proof yards/enclosures or leashes. I've seen first hand the dangers cats experience from being allowed to roam. It is not safe- being stolen, poisoned, hit by cars, attacked by other cats, dogs, wild animals, etc... it is heartbreaking that people are ok with that risk. 

I take one of my cats out on a leash. She loves it. But she also now goes crazy begging to go outside all the time! lol
My kitty outside, her name is Kisa









& outside with my dog, she actually does have a leash on though u cant tell. It is funny as my cat is wearing a harness/leash and my dog isnt!









For nail clipping, you want scissor style not guillotine, as they can crush or break the nail. Start off slow even if you only get one nail done at a time. I do all my cats and they get used to it pretty fast, only one has issues and she has an issue with her claws that makes it painful 

I would clean the litterbox daily if you can or atleast every other day at the most. Getting two boxes is very helpful as well.

For toys I highly suggest a laser pointer and wands. They are interactive and cats just love them!

I have only had very young kittens ever try to chew on cords, you can buy these covers that slip over them. They are pretty cheap. i can't remember what they are called but im sure u can google wire or cord covers. They sell them on amazon.

Diet...there is so much debate in the cat world. if you ask 10 people you will get 10 different answers. Most of it is colored highly by opinion, IMO lol. For me personally I feed a good quality kibble and then also canned wet food. I feel the wet food is better for them but for my cats/lifestyle I find the kibble is needed to supplement. 

Making sure they have lots of access to fresh water. I find multiple water dishes really helpful. Water fountains are awesome!

I dont like the idea of adding water to the kibble though giving cats healthy added food could be good. 
I like the forum http://www.thecatsite.com but...they are passionate people and some cat people are a bit cray-cray lol. But overall they give good advice and there is alot of info. Alot of pet people strongly push raw, that is your choice but no matter what info is given don't let someone onlines passionate pleas of "this is fact and the best" sway you into just going along with anything lol decide for yourself


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

We had rats before the cats so thankfully they've grown up with rats around. Today, we call it CatTV because they will sit in front of the rat cage and watch! However, when the cats were less than a year we had a Petco Rat Manor on top of a small end table (as opposed to the Critter Nation we have today) and sometimes they would reach up and bat at the cage bars. I kept a small coffee can with some coins on the table and shook it at the cats anytime they jumped up at the cage. The spray bottle was often too slow or I'd miss the cats completely haha. The coins-in-a-can worked better being faster and louder. So they learned look but dont touch!

Yeah, you're going to get a lot of varying opinions so things might be experimental for a little while. I was at the store today and actually picked up Feline Pine so we'll see how it goes lol. Idk about the horse stall bedding but the corn litters made for cats actually do clump! Idk whats in them that makes them do that though. I'm sure something.

The food topic is highly opinionated, I agree. Everyone you talk to is going to have a different answer! And I think it really comes down to the cat and, again, experimentation. I tried to soak kibble in water for my cats and they would not touch it. They refused to even try it. Walked away and it dried up and then they really wouldn't touch it. My cats were raised on the Acana cat/kitten kibble... they dont have as many flavors as they do for dogs. I would go with either the regular adult or the Wild Prairie. Who knows! Your cat might love kibble soaked in water! The trick with the dry food is to look for a food thats HIGH in proteins and LOW in carbs. High meat content, low plant content.

For treats, it depends where you shop. I work at an independent pet store that only sells good stuff so my cats are spoiled and never get Temptations or anything cheap lol. They go nuts for the Primal Pork Nibs and any sort of freeze-dried chicken (Stella and Chewys, Pure Bits, Crumps). I'm sure they would like any sort of freeze dried liver as well.

Scratching posts are another specific cat type thing. You cat may prefer horizontal or vertical scratching posts. They might prefer rope or cardboard. They might not care and will scratch anything that smells like catnip. I would recommend getting a cat tree or at least some perches. The most common places cat scratch are going to be sides of couches and chairs so start by putting single posts there until you find your cats favorite spot. Some cats prefer being up high, some prefer being down low and under things. Some ways to encourage proper scratching: cat nip on/around the post, bitter apple or double sided tape on things you don't want scratched (if they start), petting/giving attention/giving treats when you see them scratch their posts. This is also where the coins-in-a-can also comes in handy- shake it if they start scratching the couch.

As for cord chewing, make sure she has enough toys to play with and hopefully something will be more appealing than the cords. We don't usually have a problem with cord chewing, every once in a while one of the cats will try to gnaw a cord if its near us or if they want attention (because they know we'll scold them). I'll just say "hey/no!" and redirect them to one of their toys. Hopefully, you won't have a problem with that! But you could also put bitter apple on the cords if you feel like the cat is chewing it.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks you guys for all the advice and sharing experiences! I really appreciate it! I have one friend with a cat I've been asking advice, but the cat mostly just lives there and I don't think gets a ton of interaction or observance and doesn't cause much trouble.

Is bitter apple effective on cats? I tried that with my rabbits and they thought it was like a marinade to make no-chew areas even more appealing. They would just lick off the bitter apple and then start chewing!

This is the first real "non-contained" pet I've had as an adult, so I'm nervous! The dog we adopted a few months ago is about 5 years old and still occasionally has potty accidents as it seems she was never potty trained, so she's always being watched, and if we're not home, she's in a crate. I'm kind of afraid of leaving the cat to wander around the house unsupervised! What if she eats something to make her sick, or damages something expensive, or terrorizes the small animals?

Yes, definitely she'll be indoor only. I've seen far too many "lost cat" signs posted around the neighborhood. We also have a few fields and nature reserves around the neighborhood and I've more than once heard packs of coyotes howling and yapping at night, and also have heard plenty of a screaming cats (possibly fighting?). I'm sure a big majority of those "lost cats" ended as coyote food or hit by cars. 

I would consider raw, but I'm just so paranoid about bacteria or parasites. I'd like to be able to give the cat or dog a chicken neck or wing on occasion as a treat, but it makes me nervous.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

For the most part, the cat will sleep when youre not home. If anything, she might knock something over like a glass or any knicknacks she can get to. If you feel uncomfortable, you can always confine her to a bedroom. 

Bitter apple depends on the cat i havent needed it but they shouldnt like the taste! Theres also bitter cherry or vinegar works just as well.

The thing you have to remember with raw is cats and dogs have a much more acidic and shorter digestve track than humans. Bacteria thats on raw doesnt have time to get into their system and their acidic gut kills most of it anyway. Ive never heard of a dog or cat getting ecoli or something but im sure there is a documented case somewhere on the internet. Im just starting to transition my cats to raw. Research. Research, research! Theres lots of raw feeding groups on facebook and theres a great Tumblr called rawfedpets that is very informative!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Do you have any advice on keeping a cat alone? We've had her for almost a week now. We've been keeping her in a crate while we sleep and while we're at work (about 4 hours since my husband goes to work early and comes home early and I work in the afternoons). The same as the dog. 2 days ago we went to bed and quickly realized there was a huge pee spot the cat made in the middle of the bed and had to wash all our blankets and sheets and take the memory foam mattress topper off to wash and used nature's miracle so that wasn't very fun. So she definitely isn't 100% trustworthy when it comes to using her litterbox, but that's the only accident we've found so far.

Any advice? I'd like to let her roam the house, but I feel so weird thinking about having a pet out and about while we can't supervise them to make sure they're safe or not getting into mischeif. The dog is recently adopted too (since end of July) and wasn't potty trained either and will occasionally have an accident so that's why she's crated too (but most of the time at night she will sleep with us next to the bed and doesn't have any accidents). But I feel like we can't trust the cat that well yet. Especially since she peed right on the bed!! 

How can I learn to live with pets that don't need to be caged like rats and my 2 rabbits? It feels so weird to think about! I like knowing my pets are safe in crates at home, but I don't like that they are stuck in a crate when I know they'd be happier out of a crate.


----------



## Yummy (Jan 18, 2015)

Do you have more than one litterbox set up for her? I personally am a daily scooper when it comes to the litterbox. Some cats can be funny. They might not want to pee where they have already pooped, or vice versa. Or, they might not like the shape or size of the litter box. Or perhaps they don't feel safe where the box is located. Or they just might not like the litter. All of these things can take some trial and error. So, if she is having any problems, it might not be a bad idea to have at least a couple boxes in different locations, and possibly different litter in each. There is also a product called Dr. Elsey's Precious Cat Cat Attract Litter which helps attract cats to use the litter box.

As far as other sources of information, I like www.LittleBigCat.org. Lots of great natural care info and articles.

One last thought, you might also look into a Feliway diffuser, in case her pee incident was stress-related (very likely).

I have a feeling things will iron themselves out with a little time and adjustment for all parties. 

P.S. If she continues to have accidents, I would have her checked out by the vet and her urine tested for a UTI. Best of luck! There is a learning curve for sure when dealing with new types of pets that we are not accustomed to!


----------



## Moo-Michonne (Nov 16, 2015)

I've owned several cats since I was 8 and they can not be trusted around any small animal, you should always keep any rats in a room where she can't ever get to. Especially since she is a female, they kill to eat where as males acciedently kill them from just trying to play. You mentioned that she is playful so she has a strong hunting instinct, if she sees them and smells anything from them (hammocks, bedding, ect) she'll know they're there and be extremely mishcevious in trying to get to them, so be very careful. Cats are the most amazing animals other than that, I love them so much but I couldn't urge this point enough.


----------

